# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  What power would you rather have?

## Khorium

If you were given a choice, what would you choose?

----------


## eSko

To have infinite powers.

----------


## Strangletusk

Teleportation. Always been the most desirable superpower for me.

No more Ryanair flights! Skip every queue! Go anywhere! The possibilities are limitless.

----------


## eSko

I would probably teleport to space and die.

----------


## phantom325

Ah, you should have added flight. The debate between flight and invisibility is always an interesting one

----------


## willybear32

Immorartality! cause it all will be achieved eventually through science!

----------


## jimmys96

Invisibility. Easy.

----------


## Teh Canadian

Mind control :P

----------


## Incontrol

The power of probability.

The probability of me having all the powers in the universe and stripping all of yours is 100%.

gg wp no re

----------


## JD

The power to transform anything into anything else of the same weight.

For example, I could turn 1kg of water into 1kg of gold.

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Something else. Namely, the power to create other powers. Or the power to create things with my mind. Infinite bacon hmmm

----------


## Dovah

The power to control probability. What is the probability that a million dollars will fall into my hands? 100% What is the probability that I can fly? 100%

----------


## Alfalfa

> Ah, you should have added flight. The debate between flight and invisibility is always an interesting one


Flight, definitely. Would be the most amazing thing.

Although if teleporting is there, and if there was no cooldown, you could tons of short distance teleports so you pretty much would be flying but it wouldn't be the same.

Immortality is awesome because you get to witness a plethora of space related events, including heat death of the universe but you'd survive after that.

----------


## Aeon1c

Teleportation, most definitely.

----------


## Incontrol

> Flight, definitely. Would be the most amazing thing.
> 
> Although if teleporting is there, and if there was no cooldown, you could tons of short distance teleports so you pretty much would be flying but it wouldn't be the same.
> 
> Immortality is awesome because you get to witness a plethora of space related events, including heat death of the universe but you'd survive after that.


But would you still be able to feel pain? I mean... if the globe is burning constantly and you're immortal but still feel the pain. Isnt that equal to hell?

----------


## Elnortoix

time travel!

----------


## Sidewalker

Immortality would be fun, but the moment it wasn't anymore, _would suck._ Invisibility was a close second. And I think that would be _cool._ But time travel? Forget the luxury of making money (which would be fun in its own right). Invisibility would let you learn things you shouldn't learn. Time travel teaches you things _you're not even supposed to learn...ever._

----------


## Trollblod

Invisibility or time travel, both of them means infinity money, invisibility = sneaking on planes to desired destinations. Time travel would mean travel forth, or back in time and rape'n'plunder.
Invisibility it is for me.

----------


## Chevyxox

The power of love. Spread love give love be loved have love need love etc.... And probably the power of unlimited powers

----------


## Thunderofnl

I'd probably want magic powers, wreak havoc and destruction across the world by just waving my hand around. Would be fun.

----------


## tankyou

invisibility.. for reasons some might know ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽

----------


## Obama

Immortality. Only way to ensure everlasting ego. The other options are just feeding it.

----------


## Callen Gilbert

Telekinesis - be cool as hell to be able to move anything. Screw with people's minds - lot of ways to get money or other stuff if you can move anything too. Time travel is a very close second.

----------


## Proceed

Of course time travel - you could travel in the future and get better **********, so youd be close to immortality and there will be some shit that makes you invisible - and even more stuff, except we destroy the world .

----------


## viperas

SuperSayan, timetravel ofc, I would go back in the past when 1 bitcoin was 1$, I would buy tons of them, come back to the present and live like Bilzerian hu he hu he

----------


## Leonak

> SuperSayan, timetravel ofc, I would go back in the past when 1 bitcoin was 1$, I would buy tons of them, come back to the present and live like Bilzerian hu he hu he


Noone has mentioned time travel to play the lottery?

----------


## viperas

There will be too many winners and low pot split  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vengfull

Made this play list because i thought it was quite fitting

Legit things that would happen with super powers: enjoy https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...wA-6FK6zV8ZMgJ

----------


## smurf_master

Power to grant wishes obviously, except not your own which is why the power is really a terrible curse as well.

----------


## Daddy1

Honest question. Any of the above check up to 3 things that would get you interested in listening?

----------


## ChutzRadiant

Blow things up with my mind.

----------


## hackerlol

Nice poll!
Tough choice between Time travelling back with my money to invest in Apple stock or living forever to spread my seed across millennia.....

I go with Immortality.

----------


## PdRs3N

Immortality would be pretty sweet. Imagine all the badass things you could do.

----------


## artemarkantos

Immortality, but not full Immortality

----------


## bestBotter

An ability to fly... Just think about it

----------


## SgtApachee

Invisibility for sure. Think about all the pranks....

----------


## brotalnia

Immortality without even thinking about it. That's the only power that will last forever.

----------


## Dante

> Immortality without even thinking about it. That's the only power that will last forever.


do you really want to live forever

----------


## brotalnia

> do you really want to live forever


Do you really want to die? I don't get how can someone be opposed to not dying. Maybe if you were really religious and thought you'll have another life after that, but i personally am dead certain (no pun intended) that once you die it's the end, so i'd rather that never happened. The fear of death aspect aside, think of how many things you would be able to see and do if you lived forever. Witness the whole history of human civilization with your own eyes, be there when we colonize Mars, when we finally reach another solar system, when we make contact with FREAKING ALIENS! You would also have time to watch every single movie ever made, every tv series, play every video game ever, read every book, become an expert at everything. And if the immortality included invulnerability, you could single-handedly bring world peace by just walking up to isis or whoever is making trouble and strangle every single terrorist with your bare hands. Also imagine jumping out of an airplane without a parachute, or walking to the bottom of the ocean and exploring all it's secrets, or living with wild lions and petting them as if it was your cat!

Damn it, now i'm pissed i won't be able to do all these things.  :Mad:

----------


## rdruid69

Inmortality sounds OP but it's not... WTF can an average Joe do living forever? Probably the same of 10 or 20 or 1000 averages Joes = nothing... Time travel instead.... OMG! What you can not do?

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

Immortality for sure.

----------


## mstrdg

You can do anything if you're immortal. Definitely!

----------


## timechild

yeah definately infinite powers haha

----------


## element19090

Time Travel! If only to see Historical events with my own two eyes. Knowing me I'd most likely get myself killed by somehow getting inbetween some Roman Shieldwall and Gauls. xD

----------


## husec

Has to be Immortality for me

----------


## PotatoSalads

Knowing everything a.k.a being the smartest man to ever walk the earth

----------


## Torpedoes

To have infinite knowledge

----------


## artemarkantos

Immortality when earth will die you will only man/girl
Time Travel to dangerous
Invisibility to bad, cuz you don't know how you look and peoples don't see (your family and others)
Something Else - always be healthy , live a little longer then normal and a little lucky

----------


## adam132

power that stronger from any power lol hahaha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## martesdaniel

In fact, such moments are very important for me as a traveler. Because I want to travel comfortably and not think about the fact that there are some problems with documents. Therefore, I had to take care of getting a visa quickly. I found a website just click the following link and you will be able to take care of your comfortable journey yourself.

----------


## rehtaWAD

Go anywhere! The possibilities are limitless.
 snow day calculator

----------

